# line lair vs. stripping bucket



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

Anybody use a line lair instead of a stripping bucket? I'm thinking about getting one but wanted some opinions on both really.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I'd say bucket.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Yeah, bucket is nice since it can also hold your rod when moving/retying/getting a drink/fishing solo/etc....


----------



## jddurango (Jul 7, 2015)

I like the line lair. Easier to deal with, less room on the boat.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

I use a little fold down laundry basket right now lol but if there is a breeze that thing blows off in a sec.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

You can get a great feel for what works best for you with a towel and a trash can. Bring a trash can a few times, put some weight in the bottom (soak a towel or 2 with fresh water and put them in there) and you will have a decent idea of how you'd like a bucket.

Take a few other trips with just a towel -- dunk it in the water and leave it on the deck kind of wrinkled up, and it makes a half decent imitation of a line lair.

Neither option is perfect, but it might help you get an idea of what you prefer before you go out and drop the cash on one or the other.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

i kinda do that with my little laundry basket haha i throw a towel in it so it doesn't blow out of my boat. I just dont like having to kinda think about where im throwing down my line when im stripping for a fish. thats why i though i might like the line lair better cause you dont have to land right on it right? just get some of your line on it and it will stay still?


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

mtoddsolomon said:


> I'd say bucket.


when is that evo gonna be hitting the water? been keeping up with that thing man. im going that direction when i get another boat


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

bucket is better in real wind - sometimes the wind will take the line before it hots the line lair. Both have their place


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

MSG said:


> bucket is better in real wind - sometimes the wind will take the line before it hots the line lair. Both have their place


yeah i see where that can easily happen.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

i think im going bucket. anybody got one for sale? who makes buckets or where could i find one? do i want the cut out or just the regular one?


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Ethan Harris said:


> when is that evo gonna be hitting the water? been keeping up with that thing man. im going that direction when i get another boat


Soon brother! I can't wait but I'm hoping I get to pick up next week.

As far as bucket goes, do a search on some DIY buckets. I plan on doing that instead of buying one.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

mtoddsolomon said:


> Soon brother! I can't wait but I'm hoping I get to pick up next week.
> 
> As far as bucket goes, do a search on some DIY buckets. I plan on doing that instead of buying one.


yeah i mean they are like 150 bucks for a damn bucket i mean come on. ill do that.


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

I have both and use them for difference situations...For the bucket I use a RYOBI collapsible trash can with weight in the bottom. Cant beat it for 36$ and ive had mine for over a year now and still going strong. For weight I cut out a circle from a chunk of ply wood that fits right in the bottom. Drilled a bunch of holes in it and used tie wraps with the tag end sticking upward to help keep the line from tangling...works great and keeps it from blowing away. If its a mild breeze ill use my line lair...I have a trolling motor on the bow of my skiff so to keep the line on my port side of the deck...like I said, different situations


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

jddurango said:


> I like the line lair. Easier to deal with, less room on the boat.


This.

The trick is learning to position the line lair correctly, relative to the wind.

Don't be afraid to let a little bit hang over the edge if the wind is grabbing the line and sweeping it off the deck before it lands behind you. The advantage of the lair over the bucket is the ability to move it where you need it rather than having to match your motions to where the bucket fits.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

I know it's not what you asked about but I prefer a basket on my hip because it is always in the same location in relationship to my body. That way I don't have to think about where I'm stripping line, after a while it becomes second nature. If it's dead calm (hardly ever) I just throw it on the deck. Here is what I built http://www.microskiff.com/threads/compact-stripping-basket-rod-caddy-diy.41477/

This thread would get a fair bit more attention in the fly section. Thinking it might have ended up here in the sale section by accident. @anytide or @Austin may be be able to move it for you. If you care.
Good luck


----------



## Jack smith (Aug 25, 2015)

I use the large fiskars brand leaf collapsible basket, with a 1 " thick piece of round rubber cut from a gasket shop for weight. I run with it on the deck when fishing. I use a carabiner to attach under basket from handle on basket to under my casting platform turnbuckle......May not be what you like, but works great for me, and cheap....Hope this helps. Once you get used to where it is, no problems with positioning.....


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Isn't this a classifieds section?


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Isn't this a classifieds section?


LOL yep. It appears so. i just saw it from the new posts tab.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

i saw that low hydro. you would have to have something like that up on the platform. and smack what does that mean? I'm new so if i posted in the wrong place my b guys. i posted here because if someone had a line lair or line basket i would maybe buy one.


----------



## MSAdmin (Jan 29, 2016)

LowHydrogen said:


> I know it's not what you asked about but I prefer a basket on my hip because it is always in the same location in relationship to my body. That way I don't have to think about where I'm stripping line, after a while it becomes second nature. If it's dead calm (hardly ever) I just throw it on the deck. Here is what I built http://www.microskiff.com/threads/compact-stripping-basket-rod-caddy-diy.41477/
> 
> This thread would get a fair bit more attention in the fly section. Thinking it might have ended up here in the sale section by accident. @anytide or @Austin may be be able to move it for you. If you care.
> Good luck


It's already in the fly fishing section. That's were you think it should be moved to correct?


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

Austin he is talking about my post. And yes please move it there for me. And any way you could change my user name? @Austin


----------



## MSAdmin (Jan 29, 2016)

Please start a discussion with me for name changes. I can do it.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

To be honest, I am not a big fan of either. But when it boils down to it, the bucket is much better. I used to have both a mat and a bucket, but I ended up selling both. My experience with the Line Lair is that it holds line well when there's no wind, but isn't effective in strong winds. Kind of making it useless, as it works great when it's not necessary, and works poorly when it's really in need. The biggest problem I had wasn't that it wouldn't hold line in the wind. The problems I had with it was that in the wind, the line would hang on it as I tried to cast. Seemed like the wind was blowing the line against the spikes to the point it wouldn't come off easily. Granted, that was with the early versions of the Line Lair, I haven't used the newer style Line Lair. As for a bucket, a bucket is a bucket. It will hold line. I just personally hate having to alter my strip to focus on stripping into a bucket. If one strip lands outside the bucket, it will cause a chain reaction and the line will just coil around the bucket, and when you go cast, it'll be hung up. Essentially, I found myself using it just to hold line ready to make my shot. Once I casted, I wouldn't even strip into the bucket. I'd just strip onto the deck and expect that fish to eat, or I'd be screwed. I've learned to just strip into the cockpit of the skiff on windy days, and it stays in the boat. 


Disclaimer: This is just my opinion based on my experiences with both items mentioned. lol


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I use a bucket almost all the time since its rare when there isn't any wind plus its a easy place to put the rod down when taking a break or making a short move. Couple of keys are to get one with as large a diameter as is reasonable so its easier to strip into. But to me the real key is that it has the line well managed for the FIRST cast. Nothing more frustrating to go to make that first shot and have your line messed up. And sure if you are stripping in and don't get bit that first cast then your line may not have all been stripped into the bucket for a good second cast. But if I don't have a bucket then for sure its all wherever anyway. With the bucket I KNOW my first cast isn't going to be messed up due to a tangled fly line.....there's plenty of other ways for me to mess it up this just minimizes one of them.....


----------

